# "Arrest Me Red" Penn 750



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

It just came to me...I probably should have told him I was painting his reel RED!!!

Maybe I can tone it down with the handle?

Stock 3rd generation Spinfisher 750 SS in red Duracoat. I started surf fishing with one of these back in the day. Still super strong and durable reels.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flat black the handle. No attention to the handle and all on the reel housing.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

wow haha!! had to put the costa's on to look at that thing!!

how do you duracoat them i need to do my body of my 750ss


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Duracoat is a gun coating system and I've got a gunsmith friend that is very good at it. They do have what they call a "Shake-n-Bake" application for home application, but I've never tried it. Might be worth a shot. Like any coating, surface preparation is key!


----------

